
Entanglement distributed over 1200 km by quantum satellite - jonbaer
http://physicsworld.com/cws/article/news/2017/jun/16/entanglement-distributed-over-1200-km-by-quantum-satellite
======
merricksb
Active discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14566173](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14566173)

------
vixen99
"The test verifies a mysterious and long-held tenet of quantum theory, and
firmly establishes China as the front-runner in a burgeoning “quantum space
race” to create a secure, quantum-based global communications network—that is,
a potentially unhackable “quantum internet” that would be of immense
geopolitical importance."

~~~
ruste
I was under the impression this was just not possible and not how entanglement
worked.

